# Mentioning users in posts



## benb (6 Jul 2012)

I think it would be really good to able to mention someone in a thread. (kind of like a public PM, if that makes sense)
Something like this:

Hey, Shaun, what do you think of this news article?

And it would then show up in their alerts.

Anyone else think that would be good, and is it technically possible?


----------



## coffeejo (6 Jul 2012)

From another thread :-


fossyant said:


> Oi, this ain't facebook or twitter.


----------



## benb (6 Jul 2012)

coffeejo said:


> From another thread :-


 
This is true. Maybe I'm the only one who thinks it would be a good feature.


----------



## coffeejo (6 Jul 2012)

T'would be good, I just couldn't resist


----------



## fossyant (6 Jul 2012)

benb said:


> This is true. Maybe I'm the only one who thinks it would be a good feature.


 
yeh, just you - off you go, nothing to see ! 

You'll have to ask the boss if the software supports it !


----------



## Nihal (6 Jul 2012)

awwwww,i wonder if Shaun sees this
<don't tell him,otherwise,if the softwares enabled,all my peace will be ruined because of that MDB guy >


----------



## Nihal (6 Jul 2012)

> Oi, this ain't facebook or twitter.


Please let it be the same.................pleeeeeeeaase


----------



## potsy (6 Jul 2012)

benb said:


> This is true. Maybe I'm the only one who thinks it would be a good feature.


I too think it would be good, though it would be harder to insult people on threads without them seeing it


----------



## Nihal (6 Jul 2012)

potsy said:


> I too think it would be good, though it would be harder to insult people on threads without them seeing it


<goes and tells Skol>


----------



## benb (6 Jul 2012)

potsy said:


> I too think it would be good, though it would be harder to insult people on threads without them seeing it


 
This is also true. I imagine you'd need to specifically select when you want to mention a user (so if you didn't, it would remain plain text)


----------



## TheDoctor (6 Jul 2012)

I think you'd need to, other wise my account of a march to Euston to get an overnight train would alert people unnecessarily!!


----------



## Shaun (6 Jul 2012)

Not possible guys, sorry. If anyone comes up with an add-on to do it later I might consider it, but for now you'll just have to name-drop anonymously.


----------



## potsy (7 Jul 2012)

Shaun said:


> Not possible guys, sorry. If anyone comes up with an add-on to do it later I might consider it, but for now you'll just have to name-drop anonymously.


 Does that mean I can carry on insulting Jo, Pat and wolly in safety?


----------



## Andrew_Culture (7 Jul 2012)

I've set it up in the past by using a short code, so instead of writing Andrew_Culture users who wanted to tag another user would write <<Andrew_Culture>> so the plugin would know to look up that user and make a link to their profile. I did it using a Drupal plugin, but I'm guessing this site isn't built on the Drupal core


----------



## Nihal (7 Jul 2012)

potsy said:


> Does that mean I can carry on insulting Jo, Pat and wolly in safety?


Hmmm,,,,luckily,i'm not on that list


<slowly slinks away from Potsy is case he sees me>


----------



## I like Skol (7 Jul 2012)

Nihal said:


> <goes and tells Skol>





potsy said:


> Does that mean I can carry on insulting Jo, Pat and wolly in safety?


 
Don't worry Nihal, I have my spies everywhere!  Plopsy will get his comeup'ance, revenge is a dish best served cold...........


----------



## Nihal (7 Jul 2012)

I like Skol said:


> Don't worry Nihal, I have my spies everywhere! Plopsy will get his comeup'ance, revenge is a dish best served cold...........


You know the term"singed fur"





Hmm......Skol,will you do the honours


----------



## Pat "5mph" (7 Jul 2012)

potsy said:


> Does that mean I can carry on insulting Jo, Pat and wolly in safety?


Good cat, Potsy, or Boris will run over your tail 
I think your sense of humor is, well, funny, so I'm game 
Have you asked Admin Shaun for a like button for your avatar? Me, "feather duster cat" [like!]


----------



## potsy (7 Jul 2012)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Good cat, Potsy, or Boris will run over your tail
> I think your sense of humor is, well, funny, so *I'm game*
> Have you asked Admin Shaun for a like button for your avatar? Me, "feather duster cat" [like!]


I think we have worked that out already 
I like 'Feather duster cat'


----------



## Pat "5mph" (7 Jul 2012)

potsy said:


> I think we have worked that out already


Cheeky cat!


----------



## HovR (29 Sep 2012)

@benb

Looks like we have this feature now!


----------



## benb (1 Oct 2012)

@HovR - excellent, I made something happen on the site.
Autocomplete for it would be cool now!

Thanks @Shaun


----------



## Norm (1 Oct 2012)

@User9609 That might be because you can't spell you own name.


----------



## potsy (1 Oct 2012)

Testing @potsy 
@norm


----------



## Norm (1 Oct 2012)

Well, that worked from my side, @Potsy


----------



## Firoz Taverbi (1 Oct 2012)

Oh, good, so @ username actually is a thing on this site! I wasn't sure what the convention was and I felt like such a Twitter import, so that's good to know : )


----------



## Shaun (1 Oct 2012)

Interesting - especially since I've never installed such a feature and it's not part of the standard install. 

Must be one of the other add-ons that is allowing this to happen, so just be aware that future updates may break it.


----------



## Norm (1 Oct 2012)

Hee hee "It's a feature, not a bug!" 

I wonder if it works with people who have spaces in their user names. Maybe @Firoz Taverbi could let us know.


----------



## Firoz Taverbi (1 Oct 2012)

@norm I haven't got anything in my alerts so far!


----------



## Norm (1 Oct 2012)

Hmm... maybe some code is required to replace the space. I think @Firoz%20Taverbi is the usual format.


----------



## Firoz Taverbi (2 Oct 2012)

@norm Actually, given that my name is written as firoz-taverbi on the URL of my profile page, I'd be more inclined to try that out. Hmmm.... @firoz-taverbi


----------



## Norm (2 Oct 2012)

OK, we'll give @Firoz-Taverbi a try then, shall we?


----------



## Firoz Taverbi (2 Oct 2012)

@norm Nope! Still nothing! How about @firoztaverbi? I feel left out!


----------



## Norm (2 Oct 2012)

@firoztaverbi That feeling is perfectly natural for someone from Orpington, so my wife tells me.


----------



## Firoz Taverbi (2 Oct 2012)

@norm Still no reply alert! And I must be the only person who actually likes Orpington... I daresay I shall even miss it when I move away.


----------



## Nihal (2 Oct 2012)

@Firoz' 'Taverbi

Any luck??


----------



## potsy (2 Oct 2012)

Wonder if I can alert @speicher 
Hey wolly


----------



## PpPete (2 Oct 2012)

Anyone care to check whether it is case sensitive ?


----------



## Speicher (2 Oct 2012)

plopsy 

No, it is not case sensitive. I am though!


----------



## Scoosh (2 Oct 2012)

@norm - how do these @ things work ?

I only do unsocial media


----------



## Norm (2 Oct 2012)

@scoosh Pretty much like that.


----------



## I like Skol (2 Oct 2012)

Scoosh said:


> @norm - how do these @ things work ?
> 
> I only do unsocial media


 
I'm antisocial!

I guess that because I have spaces in my username I am safe from all these mention alerts @me? This is a good job because I have enough trouble not spending all my time on the forum as it is and if I had an alert everytime someone mentioned me I would have even less free time for real life and then where would I be @?


----------



## DCLane (2 Oct 2012)

@DCLane - test since I seem to talk to myself often enough


----------



## Nihal (2 Oct 2012)

@I' 'like' 'Skol............@I_like_Skol.................does that work??


----------



## I like Skol (2 Oct 2012)

Nihal said:


> @I' 'like' 'Skol............@I_like_Skol.................does that work??


 
Did someone say something....? 

....... Like I said, I am quite sure I am safe from the @trend.


----------



## potsy (2 Oct 2012)

@baldyskol 
Does that work?


----------



## potsy (2 Oct 2012)

@coffeejo #bumpkin


----------



## Norm (2 Oct 2012)

potsy said:


> @coffeejo #bumpkin


@potsy #ruinedmykeyboard


----------



## Scoosh (2 Oct 2012)

@norm @coffeejo @potsy - What does the '#' thing mean ?


----------



## Norm (2 Oct 2012)

Hash tags are part of the twatterverse, in the hope that anyone gives a darn about your 140 characters.


----------



## Scoosh (2 Oct 2012)

Is that meant to make me any the wiser ?


----------



## potsy (2 Oct 2012)

Scoosh said:


> @norm @coffeejo @potsy - What does the '#' thing mean ?


Old fogey alert  #grandad


----------



## Scoosh (2 Oct 2012)

Old Fogey 

Grandad


----------



## coffeejo (2 Oct 2012)

It's a way of highlighting a key word or phrase: https://support.twitter.com/articles/49309-what-are-hashtags-symbols


----------



## Pat "5mph" (2 Oct 2012)

Ok, I don't tweet: in simple words, does it mean that putting the @ in front of a username will trigger the feature? @norm @scoosh @pat5mph (trying myself too, ha ha!) and if it works like that, maybe it's like an email address@ilikeskol


----------



## Norm (2 Oct 2012)

Scoosh said:


> Is that meant to make me any the wiser ?


 Kind of, by pointing out that they are hash tags, I was thinking that would help refine a Google.
https://support.twitter.com/articles/49309-what-are-hashtags-symbols
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hashtag


----------



## Pat "5mph" (2 Oct 2012)

Norm said:


> https://support.twitter.com/articles/49309-what-are-hashtags-symbols
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hashtag


Cheers @norm - now nobody's gonna get any peace from alerts


----------



## potsy (2 Oct 2012)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Ok, I don't tweet:


But you do growl


----------



## Pat "5mph" (2 Oct 2012)

potsy said:


> But you do growl


Often 
I did not get an alert for myself, though.
Are you meant to?


----------



## potsy (2 Oct 2012)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Often
> I did not get an alert for myself, though.
> Are you meant to?


Try this @madpat


----------



## Pat "5mph" (2 Oct 2012)

potsy said:


> Try this @madpat


Honest: did you get a "mention alert" @potsy ?


----------



## coffeejo (2 Oct 2012)

@madpat and @fatcat


----------



## Pat "5mph" (2 Oct 2012)

Try again 
@pat"5mph"


----------



## potsy (2 Oct 2012)

@pat"5mph" #barking


----------



## Pat "5mph" (2 Oct 2012)

Silly cat, would you like to answer my question before I take you to the vet to unblock your glands?
Did you get the alert @potsy ? Does it work?


----------



## potsy (2 Oct 2012)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Silly cat, would you like to answer my question before I take you to the vet to unblock your glands?
> Did you get the alert @potsy ? Does it work?



Got that one but not the first you did, maybe this 'feature' is not quite 100% guaranteed?


----------



## Pat "5mph" (2 Oct 2012)

potsy said:


> Got that one but not the first you did, maybe this 'feature' is not quite 100% guaranteed?


Thank you!


----------



## Speicher (2 Oct 2012)

Pat and Potsy, you are both obviously determined to make a complete hash of using this new feature.


----------



## potsy (2 Oct 2012)

Speicher said:


> Pat and Potsy, you are both obviously determined to make a complete hash of using this new feature.


Did you get alerted to this thread by the #oldfogey?


----------



## Speicher (2 Oct 2012)

No, #plopsy I was not.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (2 Oct 2012)

Ach, cannae be bothered with this: my mobile is also sms non stop ... an overload of communication tonight


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (3 Oct 2012)

@jazloc


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (3 Oct 2012)

Didn't work.


----------



## Shaun (3 Oct 2012)

@jazloc


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (3 Oct 2012)

Shaun said:


> @jazloc


 
That worked


----------



## Scoosh (4 Oct 2012)

Maybe it's to prevent self-promotion !


----------



## Crackle (4 Oct 2012)

What the soddin' hell are you lot on about. Most of this is just giving me a centrepart.


----------



## Norm (4 Oct 2012)

@crackle has a grumpy face


----------



## Crackle (4 Oct 2012)

Ahhh, I get it. Apart from the hashtag thing, that's very nearly incomprehensible.


----------



## hotmetal (5 Oct 2012)

I tried # once. Made me talk nonsense till it wore off. Must be how Tw@tter got invented. My phone even has a special button for it. Sort of "take me to your dealer" speed dial. I can only assume that the * key is a speed dial for crystal meth. Or LSD. Never dared press it though, in case I end up like Dylan out of Magic Roundabout. These days I just stick to #cornedbeef.


----------



## jonny jeez (29 Oct 2012)

Shaun said:


> @jazloc @jonny jeez


 
does this work if you edit a previous quote then?


----------



## jonny jeez (29 Oct 2012)

jonny jeez said:


> does this work if you edit a previous quote then?


Apparently not.

sigh


----------



## ColinJ (28 Dec 2012)

Have the 'mention alerts' been turned off? I was mentioned in this post but was not alerted.



(Test: @ColinJ)


----------



## coffeejo (28 Dec 2012)

extra characters normally breaks it @ColinJ


----------



## potsy (28 Dec 2012)

Don't think it's worked for a while now Colin, or I've been getting ignored more than usual


----------



## MrJamie (28 Dec 2012)

@potsy
@colinj
@coffeejo


----------



## coffeejo (28 Dec 2012)

Boooo!

Oh well, was fun while it lasted.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Dec 2012)

I thought it was really useful, so it is a shame if it has been scrapped.


----------



## potsy (28 Dec 2012)

ColinJ said:


> I thought it was really useful, so it is a shame if it has been scrapped.


Me too, it was a great way to get you to pop into certain threads every now and then


----------



## ColinJ (28 Dec 2012)

As opposed to 'Shaun was tweaking the forum software and accidentally broke it'!


----------



## ColinJ (28 Dec 2012)

potsy said:


> Me too, it was a great way to get you to pop into certain threads every now and then


Well, at least the 'quote alerts' are still working ...


----------



## ColinJ (28 Dec 2012)

Potsy - you are still riding! Are you planning to sneak that 10,000 km in after all? If so, you have to do 72 km or 45 miles in 3 days. Go, potsy, go!


----------



## coffeejo (28 Dec 2012)

ColinJ said:


> Potsy - you are still riding! Are you planning to sneak that 10,000 km in after all? If so, you have to do 72 km or 45 miles in 3 days. Go, potsy, go!


Don't encourage him ... my plan was for him to hibernate til the start of the new year!


----------



## potsy (28 Dec 2012)

ColinJ said:


> Potsy - you are still riding! Are you planning to sneak that 10,000 km in after all? If so, you have to do 72 km or 45 miles in 3 days. Go, potsy, go!


Doubt it, you never know, though the weather doesn't look favourable


----------



## Alun (28 Dec 2012)

potsy said:


> Doubt it, you never know, though the weather doesn't look favourable


Go on Potsy, I'll buy you a pie next time we're on a ride!


----------



## potsy (28 Dec 2012)

Alun said:


> Go on Potsy, I'll buy you a pie next time we're on a ride!


 
Hope you're getting yourself ready for SITD Al?


----------



## Alun (29 Dec 2012)

potsy said:


> Hope you're getting yourself ready for SITD Al?


I'm planning my training program at the moment.


----------

